# How did you choose your OGF user name?



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm at it again, how did you choose your OGF user name. This one will will run for two weeks ending on November 8th 2015 at 7pm. Rules are simple. Just post how you ended up with your OGF user name. All posts will be entered into a random number generator. Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card. Winner will be notified by PM sometime on Monday November 9th.

I'll start but not included. RedJada, I have two golden retrievers, My best buddy Red and my sweetheart Jada. RedJada.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I use to catch a lot of hammer handle pike or "Snakes" on our trips to Parry Sound. Therefore I was a Snake Charmer.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I catch saugeye...therefore I am...


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Similar story. My dog is named Spike. He's really cool, a silver lab. I'll try to upload a photo tomorrow


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I like fishing. So fishing is fun, so much batter than working for a living. 
Fishingisfun


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I collect fish decoys and spears. I'm a decoy hound, always looking for more!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

My wife and I bought our first computer in '97. When she set up email she wanted to know what my user name was going to be. After very little thought I decided that the Ultimate Fishing Machine worked well and I graduated in '82. The UFM82 was born. Been that way for 18 years now.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I like to be " in the flow".


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I already had the user name buckeyebowman from the Mathews archery web forum. Instead of trying to think up another user name and password to keep track of, I stuck with the same thing. The origin is pretty obvious, I'm a buckeye and I like to bow hunt.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Combination First and Last name... Handle I've had for so many years it is just what I use


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I was going to grad school to earn a PhD in Polymer Science when I joined the forums, and my middle name is Stewart. I'm not very creative, so I just mixed my profession and name to make a username.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine is named for my wife. She always has a honey do list for me, but when I go to work on something she is always asking me to do something else at that moment. So nothing ever gets done from the list. I tell her its because she is always causing "misdirection" when I try to do something. Must have been one of those days when I signed up for OGF


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

From the raw and chewed up condition every bass fishermans thumb experiences after catching many bass. The good ole bass thumb.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mine is simple, I owned a 1958 Evinrude when I joined the site. Couldn't think of anything else that sounded good so Evinrude58 was born.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We had a puggle years ago and was named snaggle , we called him snag so it sounded good for a OGF name..


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Pretty boring............ I live approximately halfway between Galion and Lexington.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

I joined the forums when I was probably 14. I was a young man with a passion for the 2nd Amendment and so youngunner was born.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

after trying a bunch of names and all were taken i just went with my name


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

For many years I was into Italian motorcycles, specifically Ducati. So I took "Duc" added "man"and the address of my first house was 491 Malvern Dr. 

I became Ducman491 on every forum I join so I don't have to try and remember what my username is.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

My name is Jon Yenulonis and most people call me- Jon Yenulonis


I just used my name. Easy for me to remember, I'm not hiding behind a pseudonym, and just in case anyone might recognize me...

Jon


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Named selected from my boat "Angler" and my first name. 


Ron


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Jon Yenulonis said:


> My name is Jon Yenulonis and most people call me- Jon Yenulonis
> 
> 
> I just used my name. Easy for me to remember, I'm not hiding behind a pseudonym, and just in case anyone might recognize me...
> ...


Certainly can say "Jon"... that last name though...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine is the name of my dad's boat and charter buisness. Dad has always liked different ways of doing stuff so he named the boat Fishing Ful instead of Fishing Fool or Fish-n-Fool.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Mine is the name of my dad's boat and charter buisness. Dad has always liked different ways of doing stuff so he named the boat Fishing Ful instead of Fishing Fool or Fish-n-Fool.


That's cool! Reminds me of when my buddy and I were thinking about hanging a name on our fishing boat. My younger Brother suggested the "Bass Holes". That was a suggestion we disregarded!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Live just outside the 1 light town south of Sandusky that a whole lot of you may have gone through on your way from Columbus to Erie. Not very creative with mine either and not sure what i would do if i ever move.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I have always been an OSU fan but most importantly I earned the name after paying some $80k+ on our daughters education at Ohio State.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Combination of the first few letters of my last name (Ack) and the car that I drove in high school / around the time that I joined: Cadil(lac).

Ended up using this handle on dozens of Forums

Would love to hear Fishslims story


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

RedJada said:


> Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card.


Surplus of Bass Pro gift card alert!!! 

Me: Origin is last name (yep, it's wierd and no one pronounces it right) + the first new vehicle I ever bought (after landing an engineering co-op/internship), still have, and will never sell... '99 Chevy K2500 4x4 with a 454. It's was my daily driver at the time when I met my wife, proposed to her in it, and drove to our honeymoon. (I admit now, that sounds *******!)
So, I've used the same username for the past 15 years for everything... Ebay, automotive forums, racing and car clubs, etc.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I spent 3 years in Afghanyland as a contractor to Uncle Sam and I spent many hours in the hot seat as a camera jockey. Worked with the Marines, Army, and a group that doesn't exist.... Overwatchmike was born from all the countless hours of doing overwatch for our men and women and my first name....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine is pretty simple, too. Named after my boat model, a Starcraft Tournament 180, or "T-180". My first brand new boat that I ever purchased back in 1994 & it's still serving me well. Both boys were practically raised in that boat, so it seemed appropriate & it's easy to remember.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine comes from a time hunting on the ground when a buck came from behind a multi flora rose bush and had a stare down with me. We were maybe 7 yards apart and it seemed almost magical, I let the buck walk after that moment, knowing I'd always remember staring into that bucks eye. I added the z for coolness effect and 11 has always been my go to good luck number.
And it helped we are in a buckeye state fishing forum.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Middle name = Lee
Favorite reel = Abu


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

The infamous H20Mellon Forced me to choose this name..


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm eagerly anticipating the origins of "cashregisterface" and a few others...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Kinda obvious....


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

because of the 2 first letters in the place where I live and because I love to fish


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I predict 9Left wins this one, and we've still got almost a couple weeks left in the contest. 

I chose mine when I first got into steelhead fishing. In sports you always hear about what athletes do in the 'off-season'. Well from standing in a river in winter with your rod guides freezing up, to spring rains, summer heat, and so on......you realize there is no off-season with fishing, just different methods and species to target.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

My buddy kids that I'm Jose'..his personal fishing guide. Its my boat and he's the one I fish with most of the time..he picked it up from the late José Wejebe from the fishing show the Spanish Fly.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ranger- my boat, Pig- job , 250- my big merc !!!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had never been on a fishing forum before and found this one and decided I wanted to try and join. so I just thought of something simple so I used my first name and the year I was born. sherman51.
sherman


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a nickname I got from my job more than 30 years ago. I work in a field where there's a lot of trading of information, services, and product. One of my coworkers spotted me with several phones up to my ears and said I looked like Top Cat the cartoon character wheeling and dealing. It stuck and I've carried it with me for 32 years.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

its my name


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone who knows me knows that I am hardwired as one who thinks in a very detailed kind of manner. [edited this post four times so far]

When I wanted to join the previous fishing site that this one developed from, I spent three days thinking through what I wanted to use as my screen-name.
Eventually I hit on Ruminator- one who thinks deeply. (or chews cud) 
Ex.- there are a handful of topics I've kept up on the scientific advancements about for the last forty-three years.
(ttl. post edits- seven ...ten)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> View attachment 196383
> 
> Kinda obvious....


Lmao..I had no idea


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to be a partner in a entertainment/music/booking agency called NEWBREED ENTERTAINMENT.
Most of my friends fish alot of slow moving baits and use alot of old techniques and I am always looking for something new and improved. So I had this crazy idea/dream that i have now revolutionized bass fishing ....LOL

NEWBREED FISHING


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

I could never name a boat or a dog.
I spent a lot of time trying to think of something and come up with my handle from firefox brother of waterfox.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

My dog Spike


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

9Left said:


> View attachment 196383
> 
> Kinda obvious....





Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao..I had no idea


Lol! Carl I fished with you more than a few times and had even taken plenty of pictures of you holding fish and never noticed until you said something after our last overnight that drew my attention!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Mines pretty simple...I joined the site on a day when I had gone bowfishing and shot a carp...while wearing a flannel shirt.

Now all my fishing buddies call me "Flan" for short, and have me wishing I would have picked a cooler handle lol.


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

I got my name from being one of the biggest Michigan fan in ohio 
. go blue


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mine is my first name and the year my wife had our daughter.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

i always use that set-up drifting or from shore


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My first boat was a floating piece of crap so my boys n I christened it the SeaTurd....


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Mines pretty simple...I joined the site on a day when I had gone bowfishing and shot a carp...while wearing a flannel shirt.
> 
> Now all my fishing buddies call me "Flan" for short, and have me wishing I would have picked a cooler handle lol.



We call you flan to your face you should hear what the guys call you behind your back!!it could be worse though...I have a typical name a 16 year old kid would pick haha.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Mines pretty simple...I joined the site on a day when I had gone bowfishing and shot a carp...while wearing a flannel shirt.
> 
> Now all my fishing buddies call me "Flan" for short, and have me wishing I would have picked a cooler handle lol.


I guess we'll call you carp then


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mines simple it's my old email. Sean is my name, last name stars ya with g and I was 22


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

First name Tim and at 6' 5'' it just seemed to fit


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I flew with MedFlight for 12 years. CHOPPER


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was drunk plain and simple


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A carry over nick name from one of the mines I worked..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Mine is named for my wife. She always has a honey do list for me, but when I go to work on something she is always asking me to do something else at that moment. So nothing ever gets done from the list. I tell her its because she is always causing "misdirection" when I try to do something. Must have been one of those days when I signed up for OGF


Amazing how they can gripe at your for weeks to do project "A", and as soon as you get started on it they want you working on project "B"! They simply do not understand linear thinking!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was really into bowling when I joined and guys in the league started calling me big daddy shortly after my daughter was born. The 300 obviously comes from the perfect game.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

9Left said:


> View attachment 196383
> 
> Kinda obvious....


Another vote for a winner!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OSUdaddy said:


> Another vote for a winner!


First letter of my first name and first three letters of my last name.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Do I want to paddle or walk the river.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I had a different handle from original creation of the site. There was one particularly "argumentive" individual who took exception to everything I posted. If I said "the water is wet", he'd say it wasn't!! If I said "it's dark at night", he'd say no it isn't!! Seemed he was constantly "picking a scab" and posted some pretty intimidating replies like he wanted to start some chit! Once he said I tried to "hide" behind a "veiled" moniker so I changed to my real name!(can't hide behind that!) The confrontations stopped(even though I never posted anything that could bother another member. (Anyone who knows me would say that I'm a pretty easy going old fart who doesn't bother anyone!)


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been electrofishing with various organizations for almost ten years....figured the name was applicable when I joined the site


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Many interesting site names (9Left and row v. wade) are my favorites. Mine, not so unique, born and raised in the city of Rocky River, spent most of my childhood free time on or in the Rocky River. Graduated from RRHS, the mascot is a Pirate, pirates also mutter aarrh, aarrh or so I've heard.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

FAB
Simply my initials, signed so many memos that way over the years that it just seemed natural.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I had an interesting story.
I'm a long time computer nerd that got tired of hacker and screen names pre-world wide web. (Late 80's).

Old systems didn't allow spaces.
Been using this a long time. FirstName_LastInitial.....taaa daaa!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave first name, Ogborn,, graduated in 76,,,, Daveo76. My wife gave it to me, RIP.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Lots of good posts here. Keep them coming.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Row v. Wade said:


> Do I want to paddle or walk the river.


I have always thought you have the most creative and amusing handle on the board. Totally jealous.

I was primarily a wading fisherman at the time and kept trying one combo after another of flowing water with an ambulatory noun until I found one that wasn't already taken already. I finally landed on streamstalker. Alcohol was involved, and I have never really liked it since because I think it makes me sound like a pervert. Damn you, River Wader and River Walker.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I have always thought you have the most creative and amusing handle on the board. Totally jealous.
> 
> I was primarily a wading fisherman at the time and kept trying one combo after another of flowing water with an ambulatory noun until I found one that wasn't already taken already. I finally landed on streamstalker. Alcohol was involved, and I have never really liked it since because I think it makes me sound like a pervert. Damn you, River Wader and River Walker.


Thanks streamstalker. Steelmagoo and I were fishing one night when he told me about the site. I joked about using Row v. Wade. After I signed up, the mods watched me like a hawk. Could never quite understand why though


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Ride in a boat on Lake Erie..... Erierider


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

My last name is Bailey.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

beetlebailey said:


> My last name is Bailey.


And there is some resemblance!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

RedJada said:


> I'm at it again, how did you choose your OGF user name. This one will will run for two weeks ending on November 8th 2015 at 7pm. Rules are simple. Just post how you ended up with your OGF user name. All posts will be entered into a random number generator. Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card. Winner will be notified by PM sometime on Monday November 9th.
> 
> I'll start but not included. RedJada, I have two golden retrievers, My best buddy Red and my sweetheart Jada. RedJada.



Mispelled Fishinfool.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I picked up fishing by hearing that my dad liked it... never got the chance to go with him though. Gone Wishin.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Gone Wishin said:


> I picked up fishing by hearing that my dad liked it... never got the chance to go with him though. Gone Wishin.


My 1987 17ft. fish-n-ski I bought in 95 is a bluefin. Plus I love the blues & I love to fish, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Redman is my favorite chew tobacco and I love America -1776.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

My name is Cameron, and have been called camshaft for a looonnnnngggg time and don't remember why.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> And there is some resemblance!


what can I say...lol


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I am North Carolina born and bred, still live here, and bass tremble at the mention of my name..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I lay the hardwood just ask my wife. Lol I have been a finish carpenter and hardwood floor installer/ sander/ finisher for 13 years now. I formerly worked as a mechanic but the new cars suck to work on so I just started laying the wood.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nothing too good.I own a Cajun bass boat and figuring out the big saugeye will be the death of me!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Moved here and decided I would mainly fish lake erie( erie). I fish out of a ranger angler (angler) 51 is my favorite number and always was my sports numbers growing up(51). Erieangler51. No special story behind it


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Love catch me some flatties!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I love collecting Nickles just something about those shiny coins...
Not really, work at Nickles bakery and every body always calls me nicklesman so it stuck


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Name is obvious, same as radio show. Are you stopping on 11/8 so u can start to prepare for another great OGF Xmas gift exchange?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Long time Bengals fan and I'm from Cincin(nati). whodeynati..
Whodey!!!!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

The Outdoor Connection said:


> Name is obvious, same as radio show. Are you stopping on 11/8 so u can start to prepare for another great OGF Xmas gift exchange?


 Christmas exchange is already posted. It's a sticky at the top. Looking forward to having you in it again. 

If you guys have never listened, Pretty dang good radio show. And he sends great gifts.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

nicklesman said:


> I love collecting Nickles just something about those shiny coins...
> Not really, work at Nickles bakery and every body always calls me nicklesman so it stuck



Heck, I need to remember you for my next kids event. Always cooking burgers and dogs....


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I used to love to roll the coal


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I was really into Bowfishing and had my canoe all set up for it.... Didn't realize at the time I would get rid of the canoe lol. I've wanted to change it a few times since then lol.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Baitcasters. 'nuff said right there.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I love to fish and born in 69 = angler69


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

RedJada said:


> Heck, I need to remember you for my next kids event. Always cooking burgers and dogs....


Get ahold of me. I am close by ya in Ravenna.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

My name says it all --" I love to fish " and that's that.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm Jewish and fish a lot for walleyes on Lake Erie, hence Rabbeye.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

RedJada said:


> I'm at it again, how did you choose your OGF user name. This one will will run for two weeks ending on November 8th 2015 at 7pm. Rules are simple. Just post how you ended up with your OGF user name. All posts will be entered into a random number generator. Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card. Winner will be notified by PM sometime on Monday November 9th.
> 
> I'll start but not included. RedJada, I have two golden retrievers, My best buddy Red and my sweetheart Jada. RedJada.





RedJada said:


> I'm at it again, how did you choose your OGF user name. This one will will run for two weeks ending on November 8th 2015 at 7pm. Rules are simple. Just post how you ended up with your OGF user name. All posts will be entered into a random number generator. Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card. Winner will be notified by PM sometime on Monday November 9th.
> 
> I'll start but not included. RedJada, I have two golden retrievers, My best buddy Red and my sweetheart Jada. RedJada.


I fished out of a flat bottom jon boat with some dents on the bottom.I called it my stump jumper...


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I hardly use live bait anymore. I pretty much use artificial bait, Flies, Soft Plastics, spinners various styles and crank baits. So I use the name fakebait as well as less clean up on a day after in the boat or on river.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a Christian thing for me. I'm an heir to heaven because of Jesus Christ.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I love to fish and I'm addicted to it


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Joined the site in 1999. Nickname is jay. Remember y2k?


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Mine is a homage to the countless amount of snags I have encountered in my creek adventures chasing bronzebacks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

nicklesman said:


> I love collecting Nickles just something about those shiny coins...
> Not really, work at Nickles bakery and every body always calls me nicklesman so it stuck


Where is Captain Penny when you need him?


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Dogs name .... I'm on a couple other forums, so if you see ripley, most likely its me.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If I counted right, looks like 85 entries. Some really good ones and some....LOL. All are eligible to win. Though it is interesting reading all the posts. Still a few days to go.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, I've just been enjoying the thread and forgot about the contest...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a trapper, and I'm kind of known for beaver trapping especially.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Rjohnson442 Robert Johnson firt car I bought and still own is a 1972 442 cutlass. Hence the name. And it was my email till yahoo decided I changed my password one day! So now I live the gmail life with the same vehicle. Many of boats and women have come and gone but my first baby is still there.


----------



## Monkey Bubbles (Apr 20, 2010)

I acquired mine from my old crappie tournament partner with his permission . It used to be his CB handle back in the early 70s.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

My initials. Pretty boring, but easy.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Last minute entry here...

Growing up I was all about fish. Anything fish related from aquariums to fishing is what I did. I lived and breathed exploring these underwater creatures. Well, my mom had found this sign at a craft store and it fit me quite well...


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Last minute entry here...
> 
> Growing up I was all about fish. Anything fish related from aquariums to fishing is what I did. I lived and breathed exploring these underwater creatures. Well, my mom had found this sign at a craft store and it fit me quite well...


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

With a common name like Dave Smith I was always trying to find a name that hadn't been used.

My userid is my boat model and year.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

RedJada said:


> I'm at it again, how did you choose your OGF user name. This one will will run for two weeks ending on November 8th 2015 at 7pm. Rules are simple. Just post how you ended up with your OGF user name. All posts will be entered into a random number generator. Winner will receive a $25 basspro gift card. Winner will be notified by PM sometime on Monday November 9th.
> 
> I'll start but not included. RedJada, I have two golden retrievers, My best buddy Red and my sweetheart Jada. RedJada.


I was new to ice fishing so I'm green in a sense.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I make my own vibrating,,sound emitting Bladebaits,,therefore i am sonar...


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

sonar said:


> I make my own vibrating,,sound emitting Bladebaits,,therefore i am sonar...


 Been a long time sonar, glad to see you still checking in....


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Last call....


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

In 2005 I joined OGF and my handle was Lucky which was the name of my Boxer. He died and I got a Plott Hound and named him Roscoe. I didn't realize when you change your handle you lose years. Otherwise I would have not changed my handle. I would have over 10 years in my summary presently. I have a Boxer now named Maxwell.



Roscoe


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Fishingisfun said:


> I like fishing. So fishing is fun, so much batter than working for a living.
> Fishingisfun



Congrats Fishingisfun, you won. Please pm me an email so I can get you your gift card.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

RedJada said:


> Congrats Fishingisfun, you won. Please pm me an email so I can get you your gift card.


Congrats FiF. I think we all won on this one though, was a lot of fun following this thread.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

HookBender said:


> Congrats FiF. I think we all won on this one though, was a lot of fun following this thread.


I have to agree HookBender.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations fishingisfun


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Enjoyed the thread reading all the stories behind the screen names. Thanks RedJada I have sent you a pm.


----------



## HLS (Jul 13, 2004)

In honor of this post, I did an avatar.


----------

